# Happy Mothers Day



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Happy Mothers Day GP Moms!  Hope you all have a great mothers day.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

happy mothers day all you moms out there especially Ronnie!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you guys! I appreciate it! I'm sure the other mamas on here do as well! They're probably all busy having breakfast in bed and spending time with their families.. I, on the otherhand, am at work for about 20 more minutes... so I get to finish my day out in style, lol!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I was bust vacuuming...............Happy Mothers Day Ladies


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope you mothers are having/had a great mothers day.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

"Alone of human beings the good and wise mother stands on a plane of equal honor with the bravest soldier; for she has gladly gone down to the brink of the chasm of darkness to bring back the children in whose hands rests the future of the years. "(Teddy Roosevelt)
HAPPY MOTHERS DAY... To All ya'lll MOMMAS, Baby's Mammas, and Baby's Mamma's Mammas...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO thanks guys  I got my Mom a bottle of Jager. She's BBQ'n and were gunna have fun today


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I called my mommy, and my son has called me, it has been a good day.

HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY TO ALL. 

Bev - ya not supposed to work on Mother's Day  Hugs to you all.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Mother's day to Soon to be Mommas, New Mommas & Grand Mommas


----------

